# Big Hammock Early Season Hog Hunt



## Limbhanger2881

I got drawn this year. I do not have any dogs. If someone has some dogs please send me a message and lets go get some bacon. The hunt is Aug 8 and 9


----------



## sghoghunter

Can I ask a question. Why sign up if you don't have dogs?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

Just a guess, the boy wants to hunt and mabey learn something from people who wouldn't mind ablidgeing him. 
Sorry, don't know if I spelt that right.


----------



## Limbhanger2881

Why not sign up. I do a lot of hunting. More then normal and do enjoy meeting new people. I have signed up for other dog hunts and have met good people went and had a good time. On the dog quota you can take three people. So of course some people are not lucky to get picked and gives them the option to still go and run dogs and some land that has not been hunted in nearly a year. Kind of seems a plus to both parties if you ask me. Guess you could say why do people go alligator hunting if they don't have a tag or why go run bears with dogs if you don't have dogs or why would you go pheasant or qual hunting if you don't have dogs. To just go hunting, maybe experience something you never have done which in result maybe get you into the new hobbie, meet new people etc.


----------



## rivercritter

if u dont hav dogs dont sign up. its like signing up for a bow hunt with no bow. thank you


----------



## sghoghunter

rivercritter said:


> if u dont hav dogs dont sign up. its like signing up for a bow hunt with no bow. thank you



That my point!!! All I am saying is that you took away a chance for some people that has dogs. That's like signing up for a quota hunt and knowing the whole time your not going,just don't make any sense to me.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

I can understand how that could be frustrating.


----------



## buddylee

Game warden said a lot of folks sign up for all kinds of hunts and never go. I think they outta dock your points for hunts you don't attend.


----------



## sghoghunter

They should buddylee. I think I'm gonna sign up for deer dog quota,turkey quota and the special hog hunts then find me a couple guys to guide me so I can meet new people


----------



## Limbhanger2881

First of all I do not need a guide. Second if it comes down to it I will go stalk hogs and will for sure kill hogs. I do not have a problem killing anything. I do not need dogs to kill something. I just figured it would be cool to try it and see what it is like. I do know some people that have dogs but unfortunately have something that weekend. I also think it is pretty sad how some of you responded. I am sure yall had to experience your first hog hunt with someone. It is pretty sad how some of you think


----------



## jakebuddy

I don't think its sad probably frustrating for folks that feed/ train dogs all year and would like to get picked for these hunts. I'm not sure of a good way to fix the problem though, I am not saying you are doing this by any means you are probably a fine hunter but there have been instances that none hunting public and anti hunters put in for quota hunts and tags with the purpose of not hunting to "save the animals". Again not saying you are but I can see where its frustraiting for dog handlers/ hunters.


----------



## sghoghunter

Yes I had my first time behind a set of hog dogs but I was invited. If you can spot and stalk and kill them why not go some other time besides taking up a spot for other folks that would love to get picked. If you just want to go with some dog hunters I'm sure if you ask plenty would take you heck I would even take you.


----------



## Limbhanger2881

So I had a couple buddies that were going to go with us this weekend and more then likely are going to have to cancel if someone would like to go. I can take a couple people with us if your interested


----------



## PURVIS

Talked to a friend at dnr awhile back and he said the ones who wrote the guidelines thought it was a no brainier if you ant got dogs don't apply I guess it should have been spelled out he said they were going to make check box to weather you had dogs or not.I don't apply for any gun hunts out of respect for those who only have this way of hunting but thats just me.


----------



## sghoghunter

Well guess everybody don't think alike Purvis. What is the quota for this hunt?


----------



## fishtail

Quota 5.


Each selected hunter may bring up to 4 hunters.


----------



## PURVIS

I never new the number but I wonder how many that were drone have their own dogs.I know everyone has the chance dog owner or not but it seems like it would be like me getting drone for a quote bow hunt and not owning a bow and then wanting someone with 10000.00+ worth of bows and equipment to come go with me and loan me there stuff.


----------



## bowbuck

Would seem like to me if a person without dogs got drawn and wanted a person with dogs to share his hunt thats a win win for everyone.  The folks with dogs get to hunt whether they get drawn or not.  But maybe they had rather complain and moan and hope for next year. Seems to me if its all about the dogs working they would jump at the chance???


----------



## sghoghunter




----------



## sghoghunter

I wonder out of the 5quota how many actually had their own dogs? What's the reason the dnr allows dogs on a hog dog hunt? I bet it ain't to give y'all non dog owners a chance to hunt


----------



## PURVIS

Don't get me wrong I played ball with the kid the got picked last every time it was his ball if you didn't he would take it and go home.This how this looks to me!


----------



## rivercritter

their is opinion and then thers plain right and wrong. Maybe if all the anti hunters and the humain society would enter the quota system none of us can hunt and then people can make excuse for them entering. no dogs no enter.


----------



## rivercritter

im not trying to make people mad or offend I just cant see the reasoning behind it. no dog no enter


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

I really hate that this op had turned for the worst. I'm torn here. I don't have dogs if my own, but understand what it's like to want to hunt with dogs and not have anybody want to take you. I tried for years to get someone on here to let me tag along. Course there were never any takers then. 
It never did cross my mind to apply for one of these hunts. Eventually I met a friend of a friend who was glad to take me. Buddylee knows him. He is one of the greatest people I know. Just with time spent with him and his dogs I know the time and money invested is great. 
Heck, I've talked about getting my own dogs and he talked me out of it, said just hunt with me and my dogs.


----------



## Big7

I have some dirt. No time or experience in training wabbit dogs. 

So... I put up a few cards in the country store bulletin
boards.

Went something like this..

I have x number of acres and would like to find someone that would like to dog hunt it with me for free.

Same situation.

By drawing the quota, OP is essentially furnishing "the dirt" and the potential "tag along"
is furnishing the dogs.

After about a bazillion calls, I narrowed it down to two people. They also invited me to hunt where they had access to dirt. 
One even helped me learned to call turkey.

One has passed (he was 75 when we got started 10 years ago) and the other , I still hunt and fish with to
this day.

Absolutely nothing wrong with OP's offer.


----------



## Limbhanger2881

So it still blows my mind over all of the negativity. I did go to the hunt even though my buddy couldn't go. I even had another buddy that was going to go but backed out at 1030 the night before. And to clear things up it is a early hog hunt where dogs MAY be used. We ended up going with a guy that did get drawn. He was a super nice guy and really seasoned dog hunter. Out of the 5 groups that went only me and another group showed up. So out of all the bashing I am not sure we really took anything from someone that wanted to go because at least we showed up for the hunt as to where people with dogs did not show up.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

What did y'all catch?


----------



## sghoghunter

Limbhanger2881 said:


> So it still blows my mind over all of the negativity. I did go to the hunt even though my buddy couldn't go. I even had another buddy that was going to go but backed out at 1030 the night before. And to clear things up it is a early hog hunt where dogs MAY be used. We ended up going with a guy that did get drawn. He was a super nice guy and really seasoned dog hunter. Out of the 5 groups that went only me and another group showed up. So out of all the bashing I am not sure we really took anything from someone that wanted to go because at least we showed up for the hunt as to where people with dogs did not show up.


Did ya think about the people that didn't show may have done the same thing you did?


----------



## Limbhanger2881

No. They had dogs because the Game Warden had spoken to them. They had dogs just decided they did not want to go. We did not catch any. We were on a big boar. Saw him in the road about 150 yards away. Put the dogs on him. He cut the dogs up pretty bad before we could get to them. Then we tended to the dogs and called it the day.


----------



## Limbhanger2881

The fact that we went with out dogs is irrelevant to the fact that other people did not show up. Even if they did not have dogs. It is an early season hog hunt where dogs MAY be used. Is someone wants to still hunt or hunt with dogs that is their choice.


----------



## sghoghunter

No you are right it don't have anything to do with them not showing up but when you signed up for a early hog hunt and got picked and then trying to get some dog hunters to go with you that in my opinion is wrong.


----------



## HOGDOG76

Nothing wrong with putting in for it whether you got dogs or not. I put in for turkey/dove hunts and dont even bird hunt. The way I figure it the cost of my license entitles me to those hunts whether I go or not. Plus I may wake up one morning and decide to go one of those turkey hunts to shoot hogs or turkey decoys.


----------



## sghoghunter

I did too this year HD. Even signed up for a bow hunt,you reckon you can let me borrow one if I get picked.


----------



## HOGDOG76

sghoghunter said:


> I did too this year HD. Even signed up for a bow hunt,you reckon you can let me borrow one if I get picked.



Sure I got a 31" draw bear whitetail and some aluminum arrows that are almost straght!


----------



## sghoghunter

HOGDOG76 said:


> Sure I got a 31" draw bear whitetail and some aluminum arrows that are almost straght!



Only if they are 2117's


----------



## Limbhanger2881

Some of you are just straight up rude people.


----------



## T-N-T

IF one is allowed to hunt the hog without dogs,  he has every right in the world to apply.  Just because you CAN use dogs does not mean you HAVE to use them.  IF you choose NOT to use them then that is your right as a hunter.  Get off his back because he did something you would not.  I dont hunt behind dogs.  Dont like it.  But, if I didnt have personal land to hunt a pig on in the summer,  I would apply for what ever I could if I wanted to shoot bacon.  
And on top of all that,  the man asked if someone wanted to go an run their dogs with his tag.... And no one took him up on it,  just griped a lot. No No:
Get off your high horse.  Maybe you shoulda just told the man,  Yes, I will bring my dogs!  Iffin you are such big dog hunters who really woulda liked to have gotten drawn.


----------



## sghoghunter

TopherAndTick said:


> IF one is allowed to hunt the hog without dogs,  he has every right in the world to apply.  Just because you CAN use dogs does not mean you HAVE to use them.  IF you choose NOT to use them then that is your right as a hunter.  Get off his back because he did something you would not.  I dont hunt behind dogs.  Dont like it.  But, if I didnt have personal land to hunt a pig on in the summer,  I would apply for what ever I could if I wanted to shoot bacon.
> And on top of all that,  the man asked if someone wanted to go an run their dogs with his tag.... And no one took him up on it,  just griped a lot. No No:
> 
> Get off your high horse.  Maybe you shoulda just told the man,  Yes, I will bring my dogs!  Iffin you are such big dog hunters who really woulda liked to have gotten drawn.



When it said dogs may be used I don't know for sure that you do or do not have to use dogs but im pretty sure if the DNR wanted someone to stalk the hogs or stand hunt they would have more than a quota of 5 on 6,900ac's. This whole thing is kinda reminds me of a guy I work with that was in a dog hunting club a few yrs back and didn't own dogs. He was also in a bass club and always fished in tournaments and always had to call around to find someone with a boat cause he didn't have one.


----------



## T-N-T

sghoghunter said:


> When it said dogs may be used I don't know for sure that you do or do not have to use dogs but im pretty sure if the DNR wanted someone to stalk the hogs or stand hunt they would have more than a quota of 5 on 6,900ac's. This whole thing is kinda reminds me of a guy I work with that was in a dog hunting club a few yrs back and didn't own dogs. He was also in a bass club and always fished in tournaments and always had to call around to find someone with a boat cause he didn't have one.



So guys who cant afford dogs and boats should sit home and wish?  Gotcha.


----------



## sghoghunter

Ya know this - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - match could go on and on and on and I ain't gonna see YOUR point and you ain't gonna see mine so if you got time I do too


----------



## T-N-T

I dont like getting in wizzing contest.  Not on the web,  the argument doesnt hold the same satisfaction really.
But, rest assured, I will not apply for a dog hunt.


----------



## sghoghunter

Yeah it ain't near as fun


----------



## Limbhanger2881

I don't see where your coming from. It seems alittle selfish at me and I have always likes getting people into the sport. I have guided people on hundreds of turkey and deer hunts. Some even did not have a gun. I did it because some one was interested in learning how to hunt or kill their first turkey or deer. I even guided a woman on a elk hunt and let her use my bow. She ended up killing world record archery bull elk by a woman. Giant 10x7 scored 420. I have taken people fishing who did not have a fishing rod. Guess my point is I have gotten a lot of people into fiahing and hunting. Didn't seem like a big deal to me or the people intended up going with. Heck the guy who backed out the night before I used to take him hunting when he was still in middle school. Honestly there are some genuinely good people out there that like to show people new things. When it's all said and done we are all attempting to do the same thing. Enjoy the outdoors. I will continue to guide deer elk alligators and turkeys. Enjoy showing people the outdoors and what I love about it so much.


----------



## sghoghunter

Limbhanger2881 said:


> I don't see where your coming from. It seems alittle selfish at me and I have always likes getting people into the sport. I have guided people on hundreds of turkey and deer hunts. Some even did not have a gun. I did it because some one was interested in learning how to hunt or kill their first turkey or deer. I even guided a woman on a elk hunt and let her use my bow. She ended up killing world record archery bull elk by a woman. Giant 10x7 scored 420. I have taken people fishing who did not have a fishing rod. Guess my point is I have gotten a lot of people into fiahing and hunting. Didn't seem like a big deal to me or the people intended up going with. Heck the guy who backed out the night before I used to take him hunting when he was still in middle school. Honestly there are some genuinely good people out there that like to show people new things. When it's all said and done we are all attempting to do the same thing. Enjoy the outdoors. I will continue to guide deer elk alligators and turkeys. Enjoy showing people the outdoors and what I love about it so much.


I also take people hunting limbhanger and I would even take you BUT I guess my problem is that us dog hunters have been wanting a chance to hunt WMA's for a long time and it has finally happened on a couple. I'm the same way about quota deer hunts,if you don't know for sure that you can go don't sign up and waste a spot for someone that would love to go. I'm not all that rude as you think. I may be an 8$$ but I'm one of the nicest one you will ever meet. We signed up and if we get picked you got an open seat to go with us


----------



## HOGDOG76

Limbhanger2881 said:


> Some of you are just straight up rude people.


What you talking about Willis


----------



## MULE

I'm not going to comment on where it is right or wrong to put in for the quota if you don't have dogs BUT I will comment on the public land dog hunting. 

Two or so years ago they changed the regs and made it where you couldn't dog hunt for hog durning part of turkey season and all deer season. The hog dogger lost several months of hunting on public land. In exchange for taking it away they gave us the WMA quote hunts.

 Several months taken away for just a chance at a few days doesn't seem really fair to me but hey that's the government for you. 

Gives a new prospective on things doesn't it?


----------



## Treedup

Big7 said:


> I have some dirt. No time or experience in training wabbit dogs.
> 
> So... I put up a few cards in the country store bulletin
> boards.
> 
> Went something like this..
> 
> I have x number of acres and would like to find someone that would like to dog hunt it with me for free.
> 
> Same situation.
> 
> By drawing the quota, OP is essentially furnishing "the dirt" and the potential "tag along"
> is furnishing the dogs.
> 
> After about a bazillion calls, I narrowed it down to two people. They also invited me to hunt where they had access to dirt.
> One even helped me learned to call turkey.
> 
> One has passed (he was 75 when we got started 10 years ago) and the other , I still hunt and fish with to
> this day.
> 
> Absolutely nothing wrong with OP's offer.



I agree. Geez folks


----------



## sghoghunter

Treedup said:


> I agree. Geez folks



 I agree as well IF the land you have to hunt is leased land or private land but not when its public land that has a certain number of people that's gonna get drawn. I got an Email a few days back that say said I was not selected this year for the "Georgia's dog feral hog quota hunt." I wonder how many people signed up this year that's gonna beat dog owners out of a chance to hunt some public land? Geez people


----------



## WoodsnWater30

Poor dude was just extending an invitation.  Although he should have asked here if someone would wanna go with him BEFORE they put in for the quota hunt.  Water under the bridge though. I can relate to the no money/no private land to hunt/being a poor boy from the sticks.  This next part is NOT where you get out the violin... Im not to proud to ask to go out fishing with someone with a boat and would throw down with some gas.  Ive offered to do landscaping or whatever a person needed done around the house so I could go hunting on their property.  If I know someone with dogs I will ask them if I can go out with them and give em money or do something for them that they need done (I got a smoker, just sayn).  Honest work is what I was taught to pay people with when I didnt have money.  I see why people up n arms, but at the same time if I was heavily nvested in somethin and someone offered a 6900 acre WMA that had not been touched with dogs, I CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored sure wouldnt be complaining about a offer. Currently serving and I move around every 4 years or less, so I never get to hang around long enough to get to know people to ask to hunt on their property, much less be able to pay for a hunt.


----------



## robert carter

I don`t dog hunt. Have nothing against it and would probably go sometime but if I did have dogs and did not get drawn and the fella asked just like he did....I would pm him and go hunting. I too can`t believe the response the fella got. RC


----------



## deast1988

You fellas think I can get picked? Don't have any dogs my self but I got 3 priority points. Got 3 for rabbit and deer dogs too? I'm saving my points up so if I find the right person we can hook it up. It's a free country and open to license holders that pay taxes.

Glad you went limbhanger maybe next time you will have success!


----------



## sghoghunter

deast1988 said:


> You fellas think I can get picked? Don't have any dogs my self but I got 3 priority points. Got 3 for rabbit and deer dogs too? I'm saving my points up so if I find the right person we can hook it up. It's a free country and open to license holders that pay taxes.
> 
> Glad you went limbhanger maybe next time you will have success!



Maybe all of ya'll will get picked and can find someone desperate enough to take ya'll


----------



## meandmydog

Find a fresh Wallow and wait.


----------



## HOGDOG76

sghoghunter said:


> Maybe all of ya'll will get picked and can find someone desperate enough to take ya'll



Dont really matter anyways if they were to kill one hunting with someone elses dogs.Like I put on here years ago there are very few true doghunters just lots of tag alongs,draggers and wannabes.If they did succeed they will probably get them a sticker for the truck, a bulldog and a box so they can talk about what a great dogger they are.lol


----------



## sghoghunter

HOGDOG76 said:


> Dont really matter anyways if they were to kill one hunting with someone elses dogs.Like I put on here years ago there are very few true doghunters just lots of tag alongs,draggers and wannabes.If they did succeed they will probably get them a sticker for the truck, a bulldog and a box so they can talk about what a great dogger they are.lol



What was it,us and we right? Prolly be the first one to take and send a pic to all their buddies.


----------



## robert carter

This is a Big Hammock hog from august. It was not on a dog hunt just small game season. I shot it with a homemade longbow after sneaking to about 8 yards on the ground.I`m probably still a wannabe. If a dog hunter wants to go sometime when its not dog season I would be glad to take him and even loan him a bow. Really.RC


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

sghoghunter said:


> What was it,us and we right? Prolly be the first one to take and send a pic to all their buddies.



Myself and others do get excited and send pics when we are "tag alongs". I'm Sure you professional doggers still get excited. Other than enjoying the dogs why else would you do it?


----------



## Killer Kyle

That is a fine freaking hog RC!  Am slowly beginning to dabble in traditional archery. Maybe next fall we can trade hunts. You bring the long bow up for a bear, and then you can show me around for a hog. Sounds like an even trade!


----------



## HOGDOG76

robert carter said:


> This is a Big Hammock hog from august. It was not on a dog hunt just small game season. I shot it with a homemade longbow after sneaking to about 8 yards on the ground.I`m probably still a wannabe. If a dog hunter wants to go sometime when its not dog season I would be glad to take him and even loan him a bow. Really.RC



I appreciate the offer but when I want to bow hunt public land pigs I go to chicasaw and stalk them with the compound. I love my longbow but I dont spend near enough time practicing to feel ethical about carrying it. To answer your question yes if you cant load up only your own dogs you raised/trained and go catch a hog right now by yourself then you aint no doghunter imho. That has no bearing on your ability to excel in traditional hunting which you obviously do but has nothing to do with this.


----------



## robert carter

Thanks Kyle and we will have to talk about that swap.
   My point which I am poor at explaining is that IF I wanted to learn to dog hunt being tight with money I would not buy a bunch of dogs with me being "greener" than the dogs and sink all kind of money in something I know nothing about.
  On this particular hunt that is close to my house  ...keep in mind I know no dog hunters but I do know or at least guess that those that put in WILL have their buddies put in with them and no opening for me. So if I put in and get drawn I would think I could post up just like the fella that started this did and maybe an unlucky hogdogger that did not get drawn would want to go. I could meet some folks learn about hogdogs and decide if it is for me without all the cost. cheap? you bet I am but I would pay all the expense of the guy that took me. Just saying. Good day and I will stand by my offer to loan a fella a bow and take him. I can show you how to shoot correctly and you will surprise yourself quick. RC


----------



## PURVIS

Mr. Robert I call myself a good judge of people and I would bet good money that you, not owning any hog dogs would not send in to get drawn for a dog only hunt in the hopes of using your luck of the draw so to speak to entice those who have dogs and could be the very ones your entry knocked out into tagging along on a hunt you will be the leader of just to hunt,am I wrong?maybe the ones who just love to get outside but don't hunt will start entering these hunts just to help keep all the animals safe you know its there land too.Mr. Robert I almost forgot I really enjoy your post you have excelled at a dying skill you post some nice hogs.


----------



## robert carter

Well , to be honest you are probably right. I would have posted here asking someone to take me. but if I had no takers I would have put in to be drawn so I would have some leverage. Then no takers i would take my longbow as i have for over 30 years. RC


----------



## sghoghunter

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Myself and others do get excited and send pics when we are "tag alongs". I'm Sure you professional doggers still get excited. Other than enjoying the dogs why else would you do it?





No professionals here Ruger,nothing but wanta be's haha. When it comes to hog hunting I take it very serious


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

sghoghunter said:


> No professionals here Ruger,nothing but wanta be's haha. When it comes to hog hunting I take it very serious



And I believe you take it serious. Otherwise you you wouldn't be so ill with the op. I do understand the time and money that goes into this sport we all either seem to love or at least seem recognize is needed. I am not a true hog dogger, as I have stated but really love it. I have wanted my own dogs for years but have been maxed out on the funds. I even thought about dropping out of deer hunting to mabey afford it but was talked out of it by a true dogger . He would say "naw just hunt with us when you can". That old man has a special spot in my heart. 
I am fortunate that I found someone willing to take me after years of using the forum with no success.
So here we are today sghoghunter, I understand how you feel about the situation and I understand how the op feels. If it were me I would take your offer from the first page and roll with it.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

It still makes me laugh to think of it, my buddy says the first time I'm about to stick a hog, " go kill your pig bud, watch your hands with the dogs. If it makes you feel any better they'll let go if you yell".


----------



## sghoghunter

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> And I believe you take it serious. Otherwise you you wouldn't be so ill with the op. I do understand the time and money that goes into this sport we all either seem to love or at least seem recognize is needed. I am not a true hog dogger, as I have stated but really love it. I have wanted my own dogs for years but have been maxed out on the funds. I even thought about dropping out of deer hunting to mabey afford it but was talked out of it by a true dogger . He would say "naw just hunt with us when you can". That old man has a special spot in my heart.
> I am fortunate that I found someone willing to take me after years of using the forum with no success.
> So here we are today sghoghunter, I understand how you feel about the situation and I understand how the op feels. If it were me I would take your offer from the first page and roll with it.


Sure wish I could find someone that's dependable enough that I could get to go with me.


----------



## sghoghunter

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> It still makes me laugh to think of it, my buddy says the first time I'm about to stick a hog, " go kill your pig bud, watch your hands with the dogs. If it makes you feel any better they'll let go if you yell".



Over the past couple yrs I have put many of folks on their first hog and I have yet to see one without a big smile in the end. I really like taking kids for their first hunt


----------



## HOGDOG76

I am not saying this is wrong or right I just want to make sure I get this straight? You folks think it is "right" to obtain a dog hunt quota on public land you dont have the cabability to hunt in order to use that as leverage to get someone to take you dog hunting......................................

That is why DNR should make it good for only one person and their three dogs imho.


----------



## sghoghunter

HOGDOG76 said:


> I am not saying this is wrong or right I just want to make sure I get this straight? You folks think it is "right" to obtain a dog hunt quota on public land you dont have the cabability to hunt in order to use that as leverage to get someone to take you dog hunting......................................
> 
> That is why DNR should make it good for only one person and their three dogs imho.


68 post later and someone finally see's what I've been trying to get someone to understand


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter

Hey guys, I got drawn for the Cohutta hunt in march. I don't have dogs either, but if anyone has dogs and would like to participate in the hunt just shoot me a pm.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

HOGDOG76 said:


> I am not saying this is wrong or right I just want to make sure I get this straight? You folks think it is "right" to obtain a dog hunt quota on public land you dont have the cabability to hunt in order to use that as leverage to get someone to take you dog hunting......................................
> 
> That is why DNR should make it good for only one person and their three dogs imho.



Like I said bud, I get both sides. I will add that it never accured to me to apply. I will continue not doing so.


----------



## HOGDOG76

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Like I said bud, I get both sides. I will add that it never accured to me to apply. I will continue not doing so.



In the beginning of this thread I was of the opinion that if you got a license you have a right to apply but the idea of using a quota permit as a bargaining chip is starting to change my mind. Kinda like how you cannot guide or make tv shows on some public land. Good debate anyhow and thank you for being so considerate of those trying to draw it!


----------



## HOGDOG76

sghoghunter said:


> 68 post later and someone finally see's what I've been trying to get someone to understand



I know alot of us acrue points for all the quota hunts so maybe we just need to have doggers start coordinating what turkey/dove hunt we want to draw. It would be great if we could get enough to cover the quota for a small WMA turkey hunt and make sure nobody gets to turkey hunt.


----------



## Limbhanger2881

sghoghunter said:


> 68 post later and someone finally see's what I've been trying to get someone to understand



The quota says hog hunt where dogs MAY be used.


----------



## sghoghunter

Look at what I got sent limbhanger


----------



## sghoghunter

Limbhanger2881 said:


> The quota says hog hunt where dogs MAY be used.



It says in the regulation book that dogs may be used but not on the rejection notice that I got. Can you read what it says,it says "Georgia's Dog Feral Hog Quota Hunt" right???? What does that mean???  To me it means that if you have hog dogs and would like to hunt there you are more than welcome to apply along with other dog owners in hope's to be one of the very few people that will get picked.


----------



## sghoghunter

Guess you agree too limbhanger


----------



## nickdh4594

bunch of crybabies.


----------



## sghoghunter

nickdh4594 said:


> bunch of crybabies.



Guess your one of the very few that thinks limbhanger is right huh? You prolly only read one or two post and then commented cause you like drama


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter

I have no dogs, but I got picked for the Cohutta hunt. Pm if your interested.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

Here we go again


----------



## sghoghunter

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Here we go again



Haha never ending huh Ruger? I'll be glad when goat season is over cause these dogs sure are ready to slam ole nasty


----------

